
Inside Facebook’s Early Days – The Facebook Dilemma: A Two-Night Special Event - jedwhite
https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/frontline/article/watch-inside-facebooks-early-days/
======
jedwhite
The link to the first episode is at the bottom but can be accessed directly
here:

[https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/frontline/film/facebook-
dilemma/](https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/frontline/film/facebook-dilemma/)

